# TFO TiCr Opinions



## kenneth (May 26, 2011)

I use mine for the same thing you intend and it does the job great. You will be pleased.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i am not gonna go the route of saying "oh, they're as good as my sages and t and t's..." they aint. but, for the money, they are really good. and they are good people with good customer service.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have two of the Ticr-X models on my skiff in a 9 and 10wt. I'm very happy with them. Don't know if they make the X model as small as a 6wt... if they do, then get a look at them as well as the standard Ticr models.

Of course I don't even own a rod smaller than a 7wt....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the TICR in 6,8,10,12. I have other brands too but the TICR is my favorite rod.  I do prefer the 8 wt but I fish mostly weighted flies like clousers and flats bunnies. 

I am not a fan of redfish taper fly lines. I like something that has a longer shooting head. Right now my favorite line is the Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Its a great balance between distance and accuracy. I think it complements the TICR rod well but that may just be my casting technique.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto what the others have said. I can't imagine you'd be disappointed with a TFO TiCr. I actually like the TiCr action too, but ended up with an X in 8wt for the same money, which served me very well. Like Danny said, you can't quite compare them to the top tier rod's, but the practical differences are pretty small given the cost delta and of course the working man's warranty can't be beat.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I hate them


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I hate them


if you knew how to cast you could learn to like them.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input; I will consider both TiCr and TiCrx and compare how they cast before making a choice. For me, being budget restricted, these rods seem to meet my criteria. 
Although I'm not casting long distances I will consider a line with a longer shooting head. Hopefully, I will be able to cast and compare lines before purchasing.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a TICR-X in 6wt and it is a nice rod I have mine overlined with a 7wt SA mastery saltwater line it is a great little rod for reds, trout, and bass.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I would suggest taking a look at the new BVK TFO 6 wt. I have the 8-12's and love them. I have some internet friends that think that 6 wt BVK may be the best of the series. Cast it side by side with the others using the line and reel you plan to put on it to make an informed choice.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > I hate them
> 
> 
> if you knew how to cast you could learn to like them.


Dont have to know how to cast. My Sage's do it for me.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i also would suggest that sage bass series... i may be wrong, but i think they are "moderately priced"... i threw one and it was good.


----------

